

Ask HN: Designed the entire website in PowerPoint. What do you think? - man_bear_pig

No outside designer help except for icons and logos.<p>www.reppio.com<p>We just launched today so please let me know what you think about the site design and user experience. I&#x27;m a business guy that created every page of the site with powerpoint...
======
amd58198
site looks beautiful....how the hell did you create that in powerpoint? i
don't even understand where you would even being coding

